# Some of my artwork



## blackrose89 (Dec 3, 2011)

Long before my photography days (Which just started a few weeks ago ;p) I was a sketch artist. I've been drawing for 10 years. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## mjhoward (Dec 3, 2011)

You've got talent for sure.  Great sketches!


----------



## COLTSFANATIC1 (Dec 4, 2011)

#2 is my favorite, I love the eyes, face, hair, just everything about her! especialy the eyes they just jump out at me they are piercing. all of them look good, Great work


----------



## Gabbana (Jan 2, 2012)

I like the second picture


----------



## Eburk22 (Mar 20, 2012)

Agree, a lot of talent!!!!!!


----------



## bunny99123 (Apr 30, 2012)

Great talent! I use to sketch in high school.


----------



## EIngerson (Apr 30, 2012)

Loving number 2.


----------



## PapaMatt (May 1, 2012)

Very Nice Work. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice work. Love that dragon.


----------

